# How Much Can My Ford F150 Pull? Help



## stedicam (Mar 24, 2008)

Greetings.
I have been a pop-up tent camper for 5 years and have fallen in love with the Outback 28RSS Trailer. I recently purchased a 2003 Ford F150 Super Crew 4x4 with the Off Road Tow package. It has a 4.6 Liter Motor with a rear axle ratio of 3.55/43.2 and 17 inch tires. The maximum combined GCWR is 11000 pounds and the Maximum trailer weight is rated at 6100 pounds.
After visiting with someone at the Ford dealership today I was told that if you use a weight distributing hitch those figures can go up quite a bit so you can tow more weight.
This past weekend I test pulled a 2004 28RSS that had an equailizer hitch and it seemed to pull it quite nicely. I was able to go up hills at about 53 mph and the tach was at around 3200 rpms when pulling the hill. We weighed the pickup and camper at a Flying J and the figures were a combined weight of 11920 lbs with 3120 lbs on the front of the truck, 3200 lbs on the rear and 5600lbs on the trailer. We weighed the truck seperatly and the weight of just the truck was 5800 lbs so if you subtract the combined weight from just the truck we come up with 6120 lbs for the trailer.
Is this to much camper for my Ford or is what the dealership said about the weight distributing hitch true? Would I be better off with the 25 RSS Model which is lighter? I live in Billings Montana and the elevation is 3120 feet. Any reply's will be greatly appreciated and thanks in advance.
Joel


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME and good luck with th purchase. Your doing the right thing researching first !!

Adding the WD does not increas the capabilities of your GVWR, GCVWR, or max trailer weight. it only transfers some of the tongue weight to the front axle. Was yout trailer loaded up when you weighed it? how many people were in the truck? did you have your gear or water loaded? were the propane tanks full (thats a couple hundred lbs right there) all of this will take away from your GCVWR. You did the right thing weighing it at the scales! if the 6120 was an empty, unloaded, no fluids or propane weight then you ca expect an additional 800-1000 lbs in gear and equip.

i think another member here has the similar setup but he has the new gne F150 and the 5.4L. his name is Nathan and Im sure he will chime in here with some more accurrate info.


----------



## stedicam (Mar 24, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> WELCOME and good luck with th purchase. Your doing the right thing researching first !!
> 
> Adding the WD does not increas the capabilities of your GVWR, GCVWR, or max trailer weight. it only transfers some of the tongue weight to the front axle. Was yout trailer loaded up when you weighed it? how many people were in the truck? did you have your gear or water loaded? were the propane tanks full (thats a couple hundred lbs right there) all of this will take away from your GCVWR. You did the right thing weighing it at the scales! if the 6120 was an empty, unloaded, no fluids or propane weight then you ca expect an additional 800-1000 lbs in gear and equip.
> 
> i think another member here has the similar setup but he has the new gne F150 and the 5.4L. his name is Nathan and Im sure he will chime in here with some more accurrate info.


The trailer was loaded with the owners camping gear and bedding but no clothes or food. He figured just one of the propane tanks was full and there was no water in it. I was the only one in the truck when it was weighed.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

stedicam said:


> WELCOME and good luck with th purchase. Your doing the right thing researching first !!
> 
> Adding the WD does not increas the capabilities of your GVWR, GCVWR, or max trailer weight. it only transfers some of the tongue weight to the front axle. Was yout trailer loaded up when you weighed it? how many people were in the truck? did you have your gear or water loaded? were the propane tanks full (thats a couple hundred lbs right there) all of this will take away from your GCVWR. You did the right thing weighing it at the scales! if the 6120 was an empty, unloaded, no fluids or propane weight then you ca expect an additional 800-1000 lbs in gear and equip.
> 
> i think another member here has the similar setup but he has the new gne F150 and the 5.4L. his name is Nathan and Im sure he will chime in here with some more accurrate info.


The trailer was loaded with the owners camping gear and bedding but no clothes or food. He figured just one of the propane tanks was full and there was no water in it. I was the only one in the truck when it was weighed.
[/quote]
Well then add the weight of the other people that will be traveling, gas if you were empty or close to it, baggage, water if you plan to drycamp. etc. Sounds like you will be a few hundred lbs over. Dont let the WD comment confuse you. it only reduces the hitch weight by transferring some to the front axle. the weight is still there and adds to the GVW/GCVW.


----------



## stedicam (Mar 24, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> WELCOME and good luck with th purchase. Your doing the right thing researching first !!
> 
> Adding the WD does not increas the capabilities of your GVWR, GCVWR, or max trailer weight. it only transfers some of the tongue weight to the front axle. Was yout trailer loaded up when you weighed it? how many people were in the truck? did you have your gear or water loaded? were the propane tanks full (thats a couple hundred lbs right there) all of this will take away from your GCVWR. You did the right thing weighing it at the scales! if the 6120 was an empty, unloaded, no fluids or propane weight then you ca expect an additional 800-1000 lbs in gear and equip.
> 
> i think another member here has the similar setup but he has the new gne F150 and the 5.4L. his name is Nathan and Im sure he will chime in here with some more accurrate info.


The trailer was loaded with the owners camping gear and bedding but no clothes or food. He figured just one of the propane tanks was full and there was no water in it. I was the only one in the truck when it was weighed.
[/quote]
Well then add the weight of the other people that will be traveling, gas if you were empty or close to it, baggage, water if you plan to drycamp. etc. Sounds like you will be a few hundred lbs over. Dont let the WD comment confuse you. it only reduces the hitch weight by transferring some to the front axle. the weight is still there and adds to the GVW/GCVW.
[/quote]

So the 25RSS would probably be the way to go. Has anyone out there pulled a 25RSS with a F150 4.6 Liter


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi stedicam
















 to Outbackers! 

I too am glad to see that you are asking questions here instead of listening to an RV salesman who is telling you one thing, but the actual truth is way off. It may not be what you want to hear, but towing a large tt is all about safety for you and your family as well as others on the road.

You will get great advice here that will hopefully help you choose the right Outback


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

stedicam -

First - A major problem in your calcs - You are using the Dry Weight of the TT in your calcs and this is NOT the max weight of the TT. According to Keystone, the DRY weight (no fluids, cargo, Propane, batteries, etc.) is 6060 PLUS cargo capacity of 1565 for a Gross Weight Rating of 7625. If you want to tow SAFE, this is the number you should use (your ACTUAL weight will be somewhere in between 6060 and 7625, so this is a conservative but safe calculation). If you add the weight of your TV (5800) and the GVW of your TT of 7625 you get ~13,400. This exceeds your Combined Gross Vehicle Weight Rating for your TV.

IMHO, your looking at too much TT for the TV, especially with a 4.6L motor. I would not recommend this setup.

Alot of people try to Get By only to have major troubles and be unhappy later. There are alot of people on the website with much more experience than I have so please wait to get other opinions as well.

When I sized my TT to my TV is used the following formula and have been very happy with the tow performance results: [Max TV Tow Capacilty] x 80% = [maximum GWR of TT]. In my case the max tow rating was 9200, GWR of my 23RS was 7000, so I tow at 76% of my tow capacity. Note the TT is ACTUALLY AT ABOUT 6300 when I tow, so my actual number is 68%. This doesn't work for everybody - but it works for me.


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

Sounds like a lot of trailer for a F150. I think you are asking too much of the 4.6.


----------



## stedicam (Mar 24, 2008)

Frank said:


> Sounds like a lot of trailer for a F150. I think you are asking too much of the 4.6.


Do you think I would be able to pull the 25 RSS with the F150


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We upgraded from a LD 250 to a SD 250 diesel truck. No you likely don't HAVE to get anything that heavy to tow either camper, but we wanted to do some traveling and wanted to have what we needed for any conditions.

Didn't want to fry the tranny or anything else. A 150 is just kinda lightweight for towing a lot of weight. Truck and tt salespeo;le will tell you practically anything to get a sale.

Do your homework, and get what works and is safe for you and your family, and the truck.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

stedicam said:


> Sounds like a lot of trailer for a F150. I think you are asking too much of the 4.6.


Do you think I would be able to pull the 25 RSS with the F150
[/quote]

Stedicam, unfortunately daslobo77 say's it pretty well. In example I tow my 31RQS with the F-250 in my signature. It has a 12,500lb towing capacity and a GCVWR of over 20,000lbs. The 31RQS loaded, including cargo in the truck (that includes family) puts me very close to 10K or over.

I need that truck because of its heavy brakes, horsepower, tow capability, hitch capacity and wheel base (it could be longer).

You're asking the right questions. In the trailer you choose you really need to use the loaded vehicle weight of the TT you're looking at. Make sure it falls within you're tow capacity and does not exceed the Tow Vehicles Gross Combined Vehicle Weight Rating. You may find that the 25RSS is even a bit much. BUT you will know for sure once you plug the numbers in. I think you would be better off with something in the less than 5K weight range.

Of course the final decision is yours. And can only be made by you. Take the time and do the math for each unit you're looking at. You will be thankful you did. It only takes once to make a believer out of someone.

Good luck! And welcome! If there is anything we can help with please feel free to PM or post away. We'll do what we can.

Eric


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

daslobo777 said:


> stedicam -
> 
> First - A major problem in your calcs - You are using the Dry Weight of the TT in your calcs and this is NOT the max weight of the TT. According to Keystone, the DRY weight (no fluids, cargo, Propane, batteries, etc.) is 6060 PLUS cargo capacity of 1565 for a Gross Weight Rating of 7625.


Well put. (i have to remember to state it this way from now on, i always get too wordy) Use the GVW of the TT. 
Be safe !! Good luck !!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> WELCOME and good luck with th purchase. Your doing the right thing researching first !!
> 
> Adding the WD does not increas the capabilities of your GVWR, GCVWR, or max trailer weight. it only transfers some of the tongue weight to the front axle. Was yout trailer loaded up when you weighed it? how many people were in the truck? did you have your gear or water loaded? were the propane tanks full (thats a couple hundred lbs right there) all of this will take away from your GCVWR. You did the right thing weighing it at the scales! if the 6120 was an empty, unloaded, no fluids or propane weight then you ca expect an additional 800-1000 lbs in gear and equip.
> 
> i think another member here has the similar setup but he has the new gne F150 and the 5.4L. his name is Nathan and Im sure he will chime in here with some more accurrate info.


Sorry, I was off work today and out pricing F350's.








That being said, my 28RSDS is a bit longer than the 28RSS.









My honest opinion is that the truck can technically pull the weight. It won't feel good with the 4.6L though. Add in driving dynamics and it made it an uncomfortable ride for me. Basically, the truck was on the edge. Normal conditions and everthing felt great. An unexpected cross wind gust, or a need for an emergency manuever (I had two instances last year where someone tried to merge into my side on the expressway. So, how do you miss a F150 pulling a 30' TT behind it?!?!







) and I was holding on for dear life and praying.








Now, everything worked out ok for the summer, but the drives were not relaxing and I spent most of them trying to talk DW into the next truck. Speaking of which, the opening line was not a joke, The order will go in once the 2nd quarter incentives are announced next Tuesday or Wednesday.









Oh by the way, the dealer may have overlooked it, but the Ford Towing Guide clearly states
"_*HIGH ALTITUDE OPERATION*
• Gasoline engines lose power by 3-4% per
1,000 ft. elevation. To maintain performance,
reduce GVWs and GCWs by 2% per 1,000 ft.
elevation._"









Sorry I couldn't have been a bit more positive on the situation.


----------



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

we tow a 25 rss with a dodge 1500 crew cab w/ 4.7L. A friend of mine tows a 831qbs flaggstaff with a f-150 w/ a 5.4L.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

thevanobackers said:


> we tow a 25 rss with a dodge 1500 crew cab w/ 4.7L. A friend of mine tows a 831qbs flaggstaff with a f-150 w/ a 5.4L.


A vague comment like that is misleading and could get people in trouble... 
"I had it out with my boat dealer when i heard him tell somebody that they tow 11,000# boats around the lot with a tractor, of coarse your blazer will do it"

Many people push and exced their limits. If an accident were to happen and the ins finds out you were overloading your tow vehicle. YOUR LIABLE, most companies wont pay!! not the kind of money (or responsibility) i want on my shoulders when i knew what to do to be safe. Especially with my familys and others lives at stake. I saw it happen on our first trip out with our OB. A 30' trailer towed by a Durango. one minute he was driving straight, the next he made a quick swerve and he was on his side and kids toys, bikes, backpacks TT innards, etc were flying along the freeway - and a dozen cars in the ditch. What a great way to start out our new family hobby! Changed my thinking thats for sure.

Lets all do our homework first! Stedicam, your doing the right thing by asking and making an informed decision.







Like Nathan said, its not a good feeling when something unexpected happens. having the proper setup is crucial!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Sorry, I was off work today and out pricing F350's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Nathan......whats it gonna be? Ill check your other topic to find out..... as you noted above, with the loss of power using a gas engine you most certainly are getting the diesel now right??? Theres no way that gasser will get you out west and back


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

stedicam -

I know you REALLY want your F150 to work here - and as others have stated, you CAN do it. The real question is how SAFELY can you do it. I will show you how I run the numbers on your 25RSS and show you why I would not do it.

DATA:

F150 Super Crew 4x4 w/ 4.6L
GCVWR = 11,500 from Ford website
TC = 6200 from Ford website
Your weight = 5800 + 500 other people+cargo = 6300 (asumes full fuel, 1-2 more people, plus cargo gear, plus TV hitch weight)

25RSS
Dry weight = 5370
Cargo Cap (CCC) = 1665
TT GWR = 7035

RESULTS
1) Your GCWR = 6300+7035 = 13,335 = Way over your F150 GCWR
2) Same calc with 60% of CCC = 6300+6370 = 12670 = Still over your GCWR
3) Your Tow capacity = 6200
4) Your 25RSS with 60% CCC = 6370 = You exceed the tow capacity of your TV

CONCLUSION
1) Your tow experience will not be pleasant or safe.
2) You will wear out your TV somewhat quickly.
3) You may endanger others on the road with your proposed setup.

Sorry to be blunt, but if you really want the 25RSS or 28RSS your really need to upgrade your TV.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## stedicam (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank You for all of your replys. I am totally bummed. Is there an Outback out there that I could pull with my F150. I know that the dry weight of the older 25RSS Models are in the 4600 lb range but maybe that is to heavy also.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

stedicam -

MANY people here at OB.com have the 21RS and LOVE it. It may not fit your needs, however, if you are looking for a "25" or larger.

Please understand what is really hurting you is the 4.6L engine. Your TC is just really low for pulling a good sized TT. There is nothing wrong with having a 1/2 ton for a TV - I do and it works very well - with a 5.7L engine and 9200# TC.

If you really like OB and need to keep your TV, your best option will be the 21RS, and EVEN THAT will be pushing or at the limits of your current TV.

Many may disagree with me and that is OK - I can say that I tow with a smile on my face and my knuckles are never white.









IMHO, it is time to talk with your banker and set up a plan for a 3/4 ton TV.









Good luck.


----------



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know why everyone thinks you have to have the BIG GIANT DIESEL to pull a 6000lb camper. It's not like everyone is going to run around with gray, fresh and black water tanks full with a ton of block in the rear. Half the people on here that are starting out will probably not even venture out of their state and if they do, maybe just for the week vacation ONE time a year, if that. Seems like these trailers back in the day weighed a lot more than they do now and the trucks were a lot less capable back then as they are today. These trucks will do more than they set the limits and yes I don't like to blow the limits out of the water but if your near the limit, it's not like you going to blow up if it goes over. ANY half ton with a good setup (weight distrubution hitch and brake controller) to me is more than capable IF YOU USE YOUR HEAD while driving. You just have to know you can't race the diesels up the hills but you'll be right behind them and enjoying the smores with them when you get there.







I towed our 27RSDS with a 2006 4.7 Toyota Tundra with NO PROBLEM and was safe also. The thing stopped on a dime and ran the hills here in Tennessee at 70mph easy. If you have ever been in Pigeon Forge, TN, you know how traffic is there. You have people race to cut you off and the truck stopped as good if not better because of the controller stopping the trailer. MHO stedicam is you'll be fine with the 28RSS and good with the 25RSS if you do the weight hitch and brake controller and know you want be able to play NASCAR.







Your going to end up trading TV's later anyways, look at these other guys with the 3/4 and bigger trucks. They trade just as much as anyone else.







I know you guys are going to have a field day with my post, but that's my opinion and I'll stick to it.







signed, Mario Andretti. lol j/k


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

D1Boz said:


> I don't know why everyone thinks you have to have the BIG GIANT DIESEL to pull a 6000lb camper. It's not like everyone is going to run around with gray, fresh and black water tanks full with a ton of block in the rear. Half the people on here that are starting out will probably not even venture out of their state and if they do, maybe just for the week vacation ONE time a year, if that. Seems like these trailers back in the day weighed a lot more than they do now and the trucks were a lot less capable back then as they are today. These trucks will do more than they set the limits and yes I don't like to blow the limits out of the water but if your near the limit, it's not like you going to blow up if it goes over. ANY half ton with a good setup (weight distrubution hitch and brake controller) to me is more than capable IF YOU USE YOUR HEAD while driving. You just have to know you can't race the diesels up the hills but you'll be right behind them and enjoying the smores with them when you get there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said, lots of people may disagree, and that is OK.

Everyone has to be comfortable with their own setup and some comfort levels are different than others.

The bottom line is this:
1) Like Mario Andretti said above







"Use your head"!! That means educate yourself on your TV, TT, and WDH.
2) Be comfortable with what you drive and your capabilities.
3) And most imprtantly - Camp, have fun, don't burn the marshmellows, and arrive home safe.

Peace


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

stedicam said:


> Thank You for all of your replys. I am totally bummed. Is there an Outback out there that I could pull with my F150. I know that the dry weight of the older 25RSS Models are in the 4600 lb range but maybe that is to heavy also.


We have an 03 25rss and it does weigh less than the newer ones, But with 60# of propane and 160# of 6v batterys and the weight of the WDH we are now a dry weight of 5000#. That is dry tanks, no food and no gear. I was towing with a 95 diesel tahoe and it was fine on the flats but when we hit the Mtns of PA it was over worked. I'm upgrading to an f350. Sorry. James


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

To All,

We pride ourselves at being responsible, not splitting hairs and being honest. In a polite and respectful way. To tell someone that they can tow a unit that exceeds all of thier limits is irresponsible. To tell some one that they can tow a unit that exceeds all of thier limits and then have them end up a statistic, putting thier safety and thier families safety at risk is unforgivable.

Many, Many times we "speak" with new owners that were convinced by thier salesperson that they had the vehicle to tow what they were looking at. The ride home told them different.

As I said to Stedicam, it's his decision in the end. We are here to help, assist, and provide sound answers or defer to those who can.

The reason that experienced people use the 80% rule is that it ensures the ability to brake, manuever, and maintain control while not exceeding the limits of the machinery doing that work. That equates to safety. And safety is what this is all about.

I will mention again that I towed outside of my limits because I was lead down the primrose path and did not know the questions to ask. After coming a hairs breath away from a jack-knife on a wet leaf covered road in Connecticut, and THEN asking why is when I got my answers.

The truck I tow with is appropriate for the vehicle being towed. Stedicam wants to know is this vehicle he has appropriate for a 25 or 28. The answer is no. And there is no way of getting around it.

Thanks again Lobo. You said it right. Stedicam keep looking. If you want to tow there is a unit out there for you. Take you're time and do it right. You will be thankful that you did.

Eric


----------



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm all about safety and not trying to convince a person to get a trailer bigger than their limits. Yes he is pushing it with the 28 but still doable and will be right there at the limits but the 25 he will be good. NOT everyone can afford the $50-$70K Diesel and telling them their 1/2 ton stinks because they can't tow a house isn't right either. egregg75, Don't think because you have a bigger truck now, that the WET LEAF COVERED road is going to be safe because of it. ANY truck can lose traction on that type surface. It all boils down to USING YOUR HEAD when you are driving and knowing how to tow it while doing it. It may just be me not being affraid out there driving because I put 5000-7000 miles a month on the roads for work and not counting personal and towing the camper time. I get the chance to see how everyone drives and tows so that helps a lot.









Stedicam, let's hear what your plans are for using the camper. You plan on traveling the US with it or just doing the normal 1-3 state camping? How many times a year you think your going to be camping? A 3/4 to 1 ton truck is the better truck and will do better than the 1/2 ton and trust me, I looked at them and would have loved to have had one but couldn't swing the $60K at the ones I liked. Try your 1/2 ton for awhile if your running local and then you will know if you feel comfortable or if you want to upgrade. You already said you test drove it and it was fine to you. I would probably go with the 25 though but how long do you plan on keeping the truck anyways??? If you plan on trading up soon, I (and this is just me) would probably get the 28 and tow locally and be looking to trade up vehicles before venturing out, but that's just me. Good Luck in your decision!!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

D1Boz said:


> I'm all about safety and not trying to convince a person to get a trailer bigger than their limits. Yes he is pushing it with the 28 but still doable and will be right there at the limits but the 25 he will be good. NOT everyone can afford the $50-$70K Diesel and telling them their 1/2 ton stinks because they can't tow a house isn't right either. egregg75, Don't think because you have a bigger truck now, that the WET LEAF COVERED road is going to be safe because of it. ANY truck can lose traction on that type surface. It all boils down to USING YOUR HEAD when you are driving and knowing how to tow it while doing it. It may just be me not being affraid out there driving because I put 5000-7000 miles a month on the roads for work and not counting personal and towing the camper time. I get the chance to see how everyone drives and tows so that helps a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noted. But I paid 14,750 for the new used F-250 and its a gasser. I was not insinuating that the truck I had caused the near accident on the leaves, but it took that happening for me to look and ask to find out that I was out of my limits.

And it doesn't change the fact that in using the 25RSS as an example, not the 28, Stedicam is over ALL his limits.

And it does not change my input that towing a 25RSS, regardless of distance, is not safe. I don't care if it is a half ton, 3/4 ton, 2 ton what have you the manufacturers limits are exceeded.

Have a good one. Eric


----------



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

Stedicam, You might as well stick with a tent or pop-up if you want to keep driving the Ford F-150 according to a lot on here because according to the keystone website, that truck is at or over limits with the 18 and 21 when you consider loading it down. Better watch the pop-ups also because they can weigh just as much as these.







If you want to stay in the 1/2 ton, dump the F-150 and get a real truck the 2008 Tundra and you want worry about the towing.







LOL


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Time for a little cooling here. Just like brakes that are over used and get too hot a topic on "Can I pull this with that" can over heat some also.

This will open back up after a little cooling.


----------

